# Promote every states/provinces/Regions in Your country



## ericlucky290 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am living in the Philippines and like Indonesia, my country is an archipelago. We have 4 seasons through out the country but temperature varies. As of this time, lowest temperature on low land is 19 degrees Celcius while on highland is as low as 5 degres


----------



## wewetq9085457 (Dec 22, 2008)

*jordan shoes*

is jordan shoes good enough for play basketball?


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

sur_les_etoiles said:


> i would say indonesia looks really exotic, it´s quite different from the place where i live(mendoza in argentina, which was already shown on first page), i like it very much, and i´m wondering how is to live in a country that is actually form by several islands...must be interesting...


yes, i think in your place there is no sea, but living in Indonesia sometimes you feel too hot, because Indonesia is a tropical country and archipelago and the weather isn't good for any time. But living in here is so amazing, not only for the nature but i like the people and culture (of course because i'm Indonesian :lol:hahaha!!) 



sur_les_etoiles said:


> what about climate, do you have regional diferences, or the whole country is a tropical place??i´ve seen you have high mountains. Here you have four seasons well-defined, with a hot rainy summer, and a cold dry winter


Indonesia has an equatorial climate with two seasons that are influenced by the surrounding seas and determined by the monsoons. The dry season is from June to September and the wet season is from November to March. Relative humidity averages 80% all year round and thunderstorms are frequent. Average annual temperature ranges in Jakarta are from 23 degrees Celsius (73 degrees Fahrenheit) to 33 degrees Celsius (91 degrees Fahrenheit) all year.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

ericlucky290 said:


> I am living in the Philippines and like Indonesia, my country is an archipelago. We have 4 seasons through out the country but temperature varies. As of this time, lowest temperature on low land is 19 degrees Celcius while on highland is as low as 5 degres


and i like Pinay girl hehehe!!! (sexiest woman in SEA) can you tell me a little about Tagalog? my uncle is mix Pinoy and Javanese, but now he is living in Manila. BTW Philippines is great archipelago, the people is similiar with Indonesian people (Malay-*********) and Tagalog is almost similiar with Malay or Bahasa Indonesia. i like it so much! next year mybe i'll go to Manila for visiting my uncle.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

still in the paradise archipelago country of Indonesia, another exotic one is West Java province in Java Island, West Java's capital is Bandung _(famous as Paris Van Java : Indonesia's fashion city)_. West Java people majority are Sundanese. West Java highland is the tropical paradise with calm weather, fresh air, great landscape _(tea plantae, mountains, beaches, lakes, craters, rivers, waterfalls and flowers hill)_, green nature, clean water, friendly people and of course with delicious food. The beaches are very exotic and awsome such Pangandaram beach in southern coast. If you go to Bandung you will find some clean streets for pedestrian or citywalk, and good shopping destination. Bandung has become the model city for creative industry in Asia-Pacific. _(history of Bandung: First city host of Asia-Africa Conference 1955) _

http://visitwestjava.com/
www.westjava-indonesia.com
www.tourismwestjava.com
www.visitbandung.net
www.westjavaculture.com
www.westjavainvest.com





*West Java Official Tourism Campaign*


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

mmm... I looks tasty! :drool:

Indonesia is really an exotic, beautiful and diverse country!!



> oh Argentina is plural country, isn't it?


It is  Because of millions of immigrants that came here many years ago of different places of the world (generally europeans), encouraged by the government (the government wanted to kaap the "first world european beliefs" BUT most of them were poor people that wanted to live better).. An of course there are the native people of the Americas, but now they live in very bad conditions and the governments only ignore them hno:


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

There's another province called Chubut, in Patagonia 










And another called Misiones, in the far northeast (it's the most similar we have to Indonesia.. because it's full of subtropical jungles )


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

just speechless......Argentina is blessed country!! what a beautifull landscpae and naturehno:


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

still in The Java Island, The Javanese state. Central Java province in the middle of this island. This province has the world's heritage site, Borobudur Temple as the biggest Budhist temple in the world. The capital is Semarang with many cultures from Asia such Chinese, Javanese, Indian, Arabic, Western and others. 

http://www.central-java-tourism.com/
www.central-java.com





*Central Java Official Tourism Campaign*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

ok! now the smallest province in Indonesia, actually Jakarta isn't a city but the province with 6 municipalities _(North Jakarta, Central Jakarta, West Jakarta, East Jakarta, South Jakarta and Thousand Island) _. Jakarta has governor, but every municipalities are leaded by city Major. Jakarta is central business, trade and industry in Indonesia, one of the biggest city in Asia (no 10 in the world). Jakarta is good for shopping and there are many malls or galleries in here. 

www.jakarta-tourism.go.id




is
*Jakarta Travel, Lonely Planet*


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

samuel89 said:


> just collect all pictures that you want to show it, and arrange it one by one in Mocrosoft Power Point (it is easier than in paint) and than just copy and paste it in "paint", save as...... and upload! try it!!


thank you pal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll make one of the beauties of my country!!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Marsupilami said:


> thank you pal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'll make one of the beauties of my country!!!!:banana::banana:


you are welcome..

you are from Easter Island, Peru. Aren't you? please add the best pictures from Peru


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

the last province in Java island and the youngest one is Banten. In past time, Banten is part of West Java province, but the devolepment in Banten is better than before so, they were separated their gouvernment from West Java. Banten situated in the most western part of Java island, Banten's capital is Serang, the largest city is Cilegon, but the most modern city is Tangerang as Jakarta's satelite city. Banten people are Baduinese and the most interisting place in here is Ujung Kulon National Park with paradise beaches, jungles and tropical islands.

http://www.visitbanten.com/





*Rhino Javan, Ujung Kulon National Park*


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

goregeous^^

Here I'll post a collage of Buenos Aires PROVINCE, not the capital of my country, but also one of the 23 provinces...


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

what a beautiful paradise Argentina...:banana::banana:


----------



## O'uitte (Aug 8, 2006)

edit...


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

^^ very deverse and amazing country.. i like that! so awsome

Columbia has georgeous landscapes and cultures..nice to be Colombian! hehehe...:banana:


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

ok! now i wanna say goodbye Java Island and Welcome to Sumatra island, one of the largest island in the world. Sumatra has 10 provinces and the northest province on the top of Island is *Nanggroe Aceh Darussalam* (NAD). Aceh is islamic province with great cultures and awsome landscapes. almost of Acehnese are moslem, so they have sharia law or Islamic law in this province. Only Aceh has Islamic law because Indonesia isn't Islamic country, but we are Secular country, so Aceh is one of special province in this country. 

www.indonesia-tourism.com/aceh
acehnet.tripod.com/tourism.htm





*Saman Dance, Aceh*


----------



## O'uitte (Aug 8, 2006)

samuel89 said:


> ^^ very deverse and amazing country.. i like that! so awsome
> 
> Columbia has georgeous landscapes and cultures..nice to be Colombian! hehehe...:banana:


Thanks... but the name of my country is ColOmbia not ColUmbia... that is the (us-)american district... hehehehe!

I will post my information one more time, now deeper and clear.


----------



## O'uitte (Aug 8, 2006)

*COLOMBIA*, Southamerica

Well... my country COLOMBIA has 6 different regions, each region has "sub-divisions", but culturally there are 12 regions (without the 85 different indigenous tribes). In Colombia you can find 32 states.










The six Regions that compose Colombia are these ones:

*1) THE ATLANTIC COAST REGION:*










*2) THE GREAT PLAINS REGION: *










*3) THE PACIFIC COAST REGION:*










*4) THE AMAZON REGION:*










*5) THE ANDEAN REGION (ANDES):*










*6) THE CARIBBEAN ISLANDS REGION:*









*The 12 cultural Regions are these ones:*











----

So, I was born in "*Barranquilla*", the capital city of the state of "*Atlántico*", one of the states of the "*Atlantic Coast Region*", and therefore I am "*Costeño*"... just like *Shakira*! jejeje


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*North Sumatra* situated in the nortern Sumatra island with Lake toba as the landmark. Lake Toba is beautiful landscape in this province (largest in South East Asia). North Sumatra's capital is Medan and the native people is Bataknese (Majority are Christians). 

www.indonesia-tourism.com/north-sumatra
www.kotamedan.com/main/index.htm
www.sumateratourism.com





*North Sumatra Tourism Campaign*


----------



## O'uitte (Aug 8, 2006)

I told you that each natural region has "sub-regions"... This is one of these... "Coffee Region" in the "Andean Regeon"... These region is much more than coffee. The people has its own culture, and the mountains are very VERY green... The region "touches" the states of Antioquia, Risaralda, Caldas and Quindío.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

O'uitte said:


> I told you that each natural region has "sub-regions"... This is one of these... "Coffee Region" in the "Andean Regeon"... These region is much more than coffee. The people has its own culture, and the mountains are very VERY green... The region "touches" the states of Antioquia, Risaralda, Caldas and Quindío.


wow! that is made me thirsty! what a attractive name "Coffe Region"..

Colombia is one of the treasure paradise on the planet


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Riau Province is in Sumatra Island, one of the richest province in Indonesia. Riau is home for Malay ethnic which spread to Malaysia and other islands in Indonesia. 

www.indonesia-tourism.com/riau
www.riau.go.id
www.riautourism.com
www.riauprovince.com/tourism.htmtourism





*Riau Tourism*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

edit...


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*West Sumatra* province, still in Sumatra Island. Situated in western coast of Indonesian island of Sumatra, West Sumatra is hidden paradise with beautiful local ethnic called as Minangkabau ethnic. Minangkabauan people have unique house architecture and famous local food, "Masakan Padang". Capital of West Sumatra is Padang city, and Bukittinggi is one of tourist destination city in Indonesia. 

http://www.indonesia-tourism.com/west-sumatra/

http://www.west-sumatra.com/





*West Sumatra Tourism Campaign*


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

Some activities at Discovery Bay Misibis


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

The 3,000 islands of the *Riau Islands* province straddle the Straits of Malacca, one of the oldest and business trading routes in the world. For centuries the islands have provided a safe haven to traders and sailors from Europe, India and China and as a result they have strong foreign historical links

www.indonesia-tourism.com/riau_kepulauan
www.bintan-resorts.com
www.batamkota.go.id





*Gempita Dance, Riau Islands*


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^:nuts: I liked so much the colour of the water and those two big rocks!! :lol:

It's needless to say I REALLY liked the collages :drool:
--

This is another patagoic province ... Neuquén


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

samuel89 said:


> The 3,000 islands of the *Riau Islands* province straddle the Straits of Malacca, one of the oldest and business trading routes in the world. For centuries the islands have provided a safe haven to traders and sailors from Europe, India and China and as a result they have strong foreign historical links
> 
> www.indonesia-tourism.com/riau_kepulauan
> www.bintan-resorts.com
> www.batamkota.go.id


the boat and the sea water picture is Thailand not Indonesia  Look at the alphabet on the boat.


----------



## Regina_Spektor (Dec 30, 2008)

O'uitte said:


> *COLOMBIA*, Southamerica
> 
> Well... my country COLOMBIA has 6 different regions, each region has "sub-divisions", but culturally there are 12 regions (without the 85 different indigenous tribes). In Colombia you can find 32 states.
> 
> ...


I LOVE COLOMBIAAAA


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

samuel89 said:


> you are welcome..
> 
> you are from Easter Island, Peru. Aren't you? please add the best pictures from Peru


yes, indeed, but Easter Island is not peruvian, it is *Chilean*!!!!!!!!!!

and I'll have no problems to post pictures of Chile.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

This is Santa Cruz province, in the faaar south










And the historical Tucumán province, in the northwest, the smallest but the most naturally diverse... It is called "the garden of the republic"


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

I LOVE INDONESIA....!
Very beautiful country!haha...

But,I think Argentina and Colombia are beautiful too! ^^


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Pivra said:


> the boat and the sea water picture is Thailand not Indonesia  Look at the alphabet on the boat.


yes, oh...my mistake! that isn't in Indonesia but in Phuket, Thailand. I got it from my friend's blog. i'm so sorry, thank's for ur correction. My friend's blog has profile about Phuket and Batam resort in Riau but i could not find the difference between Phuket's pictures and Batam, but i have read the alphabet on the boat..once again sorry. I love Phuket so much because i have go there last year. mybe next year will go there again.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

next.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

www.jambitourism.com
www.indonesia-tourism.com/jambi
www.my-jambi.info
www.jambiexplorer.com





*Jambi Tourism*


----------



## Eindhoove92 (Jul 20, 2008)

Colorful Colorado.


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

Photos by Glenn Armero


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

Manila Cathedral HDR
photo by me


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

*Raintree Misibis Bay*
by jasperparnevik


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

*Calintaan Island*
Matnog, Sorsogon



















Photos by odradem


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

Misibis Bay Packages


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

*Aerial Photos of El Nido, Palawan*
Photos and captions by saatinlang

El Nido town









Lagen Resort - http://www.elnidoresorts.com/









Miniloc Resort








Miniloc Resort is at the southeast side of Miniloc Island. It is centrally located of all the El Nido Islands and is the best location if you want to explore all the beauty of El Nido Coves or Beaches.

Matinloc and Tapiutan Islands








From the left is Tapiutan Island and then Matinloc Island. From the right side of Matinloc Island, look at the lower right of the picture, there is a another secret beach, which is bigger and accessible by boat. You have to go to either side of the big rock to access the hidden beach.

Tapiutan Beach








This my favorite beach spot of all El Nido Group of Islands. It is situated on the East side of Tapiutan Island facing Matinloc Island overlooking Matinloc Shrine. It is a big area with two interconnected nice beaches when you go further north. Actually it is on Tour C when you go on a boat ride from El Nido Town. It is a good place to camp, but you have to get a permit from local authorities in El Nido Tourism Office.

Secret Beach








This is located on the west side of Matinloc Island, just below and after Mount Horn, if you came from Tapiutan Strait (from the north).


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

ruralvillage said:


> *Bicol businessman puts up P1-billion resort in Albay*
> By Marianne V. Go (The Philippine Star) Updated September 26, 2009 12:00 AM
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - Misibis Land, Inc., the real estate firm of Bicolano businessman Elizaldy S. Co, is fasttracking the construction of a second phase for the Misibis Resorts, Estates and Spa in Cagraray Island, Albay.
> ...


From the Legazpi City and Albay Thread


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

Fashion designer Rajo Laurel features Misibis Bay Raintree on his blog:

* * *

*Magnificent Misibis Bay* (Cagraray Island, Albay) - http://misibisbay.com
by Rajo Laurel

A few months ago, I blogged about this fabulous resort that was about to open! It’s called the MISIBIS BAY resort! Finally, after all these months, I was ready to try it out. After my stay… Trust me when I say that this place is going to be one of the hottest resort destinations in the country! I love the tranquility of the whole place and the fact that it is run by the Raintree group, so you can be assured of the most impeccable service.










The resort is situated in the island of Cagraray, which just a quick 30-minute boat ride out of Legaspi. The airplanes you take are the big ones, so those of you scared of tiny planes need not be be petrified! There are 5 flights a day and getting there is a breeze!









This is the super chic fast boat that took us to the island!









When we arrived, there were dancers that greeted us!









Our resort manager Ian giving us the welcome speech!









My beautiful villa!I loved the views from the super large windows, as this automatically puts you in a relaxed mode!










Halo-Halo was like given to us the minute we set foot on the resort!









This was our personal butler JG HENRY! He was super efficient! I mean it felt like he was always there each time we need him. He had this ready smile every time, it was so honest and he was so happy to help all of us!









Nuts and their infamous Kropek was also served! This Kropek was so deadly that we must have consumed 2 kilos each of these highly addictive snacks in our stay! At one point, I just had to move away from it, as one piece is all you need and kaboom, you're hooked! LOL!









ARGH! More snacks! The thing is, they are all so yummy and good!









Personal cookies for the kids! It's tiny touches like this that made our stay truly unforgettable! Like when we got into our room, we had a photo of NIx and myself on the TV screen! It said welcome to MISIBIS BAY! OMG!









I took some photos of the decor of the dining area. I love the use of local color!









When in Bicol, one must have Bicol Express!









YUMMY LAING! I swear it was probably one of the best laings I have tasted.









My villa at dusk! I was so blessed because they gave me a villa with the views of the sea!









The other villas with a 100-meter lagoon, which served as a connection for all the villas.









Another view of the villas.

I had the best weekend experience at this resort! Check out their website at www.misibisbay-raintree.com or call their sales office for more information (632-683-8222 local 3881 & 3882).
HUGS!
RAJO!


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

More about Misibis Bay Raintree from Rajo Laurel's blog

* * *

*Chopper Views!*
September 2nd, 2009

One of the most fun things I recently did is to ride a helicopter! I got invited to do a chopper ride to check out the Mayon Volcano up close and to see the Cagraray Island (this is where the Misibis Bay resort is located) from a aerial vantage point. I felt like I was 7 years old again!

I got up at 6: 30am, as this was the best time to visit the volcano. Apparently, the early morning winds make it safer to go up close the crater. The ride was really smooth until we got close to the Mayon, then it became choppy. The strong winds prevented us from coming closer to the top. I really did not care though, as I was just happy to be up in the clouds looking at the fantastic views! The chopper we took had these super large windows which made the trip more exciting! The whole trip was like 25 minutes long, but it felt like I was just up there for 5 minutes! Time really flies when you’re having fun!









I woke up really early to take this chopper up in the sky!









I felt like a 7 year-old, so excited and giddy!









Flying with me was Dennis Valdes.









The Cagraray Islands.


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

More about Misibis Bay Raintree from Rajo Laurel's blog

* * *

*Chopper Views!*
September 2nd, 2009









Misibis Bay resort from a distance!









This is the MISIBIS BAY resort! Tempting, isn't it?









TOP VIEWS!









I WANT TO RETURN NA! Waaah!!!!! I really miss MISIBIS!

HUGS!
RAJO!


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

*Paguriran Island, Sorsogon City*
by Pipo Los Baños


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

Misibis Bay Raintree
by stan


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

Misibis Bay Raintree














































Source


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

Misibis Bay Raintree
































































Source


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

Misibis Bay Raintree on QTV's 'Balikbayan'


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

Misibis Bay Raintree -- http://misibisbay.com























































by ninyabonita


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

More of Misibis Bay Raintree














































by PocoMunks


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

More Misibis Bay Raintree -- http://misibisbay.com














































by ninyabonita


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

We'll continue more outdoor fun in Misibis Bay Raintree Resort! Discover why we love this tropical hideaway...let's sail the wind! Ride the Yellow Submarine! Watch Mayon's grand fireworks! Relish delectable food treats! 














































Source: SportsUnlimitedTV


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

Misibis Bay Raintree -- http://misibisbay.com














































by ninyabonita


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

Misibis Bay Raintree -- http://misibisbay.com























































by ninyabonita


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

Misibis Bay Raintree Pool









by daniloperreras


----------

